# So general help please???????



## missninetyukuk (Oct 2, 2009)

I'll try and keep this short ,first post so be gentle with me .

I was born in canada but raised in scotland .therefore i have both canadian and uk passport ,i take it if i wanted to move back to canada theres not much i need to do ?????????
However i have been with my partner 5yrs (hes irish) and we are thinking of making the move to canada but dunno where to start .He's 30 and a qulified printing press operater ,im aware this is on the skilled workers list ,but would that b the type of visa he should go with ,or because of me is there something else he can apply for .does anyone know how long the waiting time to get visa is ,as im currently in my honours year of my degree will finish in may next year and hopefully looking to move sometime around then .Final question have been looking at job website not sure if im looking in the right places but there doesnt seem to b as much opportunities for graduates in canada ,more just straight into a job rather than what i have seen her i.e graduate training programs .

Any help and advice ,would b much appreciated

x


----------



## Newbie_Can_USA (Jan 17, 2009)

missninetyukuk said:


> I'll try and keep this short ,first post so be gentle with me .
> 
> I was born in canada but raised in scotland .therefore i have both canadian and uk passport ,i take it if i wanted to move back to canada theres not much i need to do ?????????
> However i have been with my partner 5yrs (hes irish) and we are thinking of making the move to canada but dunno where to start .He's 30 and a qulified printing press operater ,im aware this is on the skilled workers list ,but would that b the type of visa he should go with ,or because of me is there something else he can apply for .does anyone know how long the waiting time to get visa is ,as im currently in my honours year of my degree will finish in may next year and hopefully looking to move sometime around then .Final question have been looking at job website not sure if im looking in the right places but there doesnt seem to b as much opportunities for graduates in canada ,more just straight into a job rather than what i have seen her i.e graduate training programs .
> ...


Hi, I am providing you with the "timeline" part of your question. This link tells you the time taken on average by country by application type.
Application Processing Times: A Look at New Service Initiatives at CIC

You did not mention what line of business you would like to apply to secure a job but there are many websites such as Monster, Workopolis, and Efinancialcareers (if you are in finance or accounting). If you use the SEARCH function on this site, I guarantee more sites/links have been discussed and it is a wealth of information.

Good Luck


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

missninetyukuk said:


> I'll try and keep this short ,first post so be gentle with me .
> 
> I was born in canada but raised in scotland .therefore i have both canadian and uk passport ,i take it if i wanted to move back to canada theres not much i need to do ?????????
> However i have been with my partner 5yrs (hes irish) and we are thinking of making the move to canada but dunno where to start .He's 30 and a qulified printing press operater ,im aware this is on the skilled workers list ,but would that b the type of visa he should go with ,or because of me is there something else he can apply for .does anyone know how long the waiting time to get visa is ,as im currently in my honours year of my degree will finish in may next year and hopefully looking to move sometime around then .Final question have been looking at job website not sure if im looking in the right places but there doesnt seem to b as much opportunities for graduates in canada ,more just straight into a job rather than what i have seen her i.e graduate training programs .
> ...



As a Canadian citizen/Passport holder you can return to Canada at any time without requiring approval. You can apply to bring your partner with you under the Spousal Sponsorship programme. He does not have to apply for PR status. From application to permission should take no more than 3-6 months. If you are not married you will require to prove that you have lived in a common-law relationship for at least one year. This is done by providing joint copies of mortgage/rent/utilities/credit card payments etc.
I don't fully understand your comments about job opportunities for graduates. What will be your degree? University education is an important factor in employment in Canada but a great deal depends on how your degree can be applied.


----------



## missninetyukuk (Oct 2, 2009)

Auld Yin said:


> As a Canadian citizen/Passport holder you can return to Canada at any time without requiring approval. You can apply to bring your partner with you under the Spousal Sponsorship programme. He does not have to apply for PR status. From application to permission should take no more than 3-6 months. If you are not married you will require to prove that you have lived in a common-law relationship for at least one year. This is done by providing joint copies of mortgage/rent/utilities/credit card payments etc.
> I don't fully understand your comments about job opportunities for graduates. What will be your degree? University education is an important factor in employment in Canada but a great deal depends on how your degree can be applied.


we have had a joint mortgage for last 4 1/2 years so no problem with prof .As for job ,my degree will be BA(Hons) Business management with Human Resource Managent ,unsure what kind of position i would look for ????


----------



## Newbie_Can_USA (Jan 17, 2009)

What kind of a position you would look for is a VERY personal question as you must have attended school with a certain career goal in mind. Having said that, the fields you have chosen are extremely broad and its hard to say what roles typically come by with such specializations. You can either go into business management or Human Resources (no brainer I know) but your business mgt concentration would offer varied opportunities (if you have some form of experience in the field as you work through your degree or prior work experience).

I do wish you luck in your search.


----------



## missninetyukuk (Oct 2, 2009)

Newbie_Can_USA said:


> What kind of a position you would look for is a VERY personal question as you must have attended school with a certain career goal in mind. Having said that, the fields you have chosen are extremely broad and its hard to say what roles typically come by with such specializations. You can either go into business management or Human Resources (no brainer I know) but your business mgt concentration would offer varied opportunities (if you have some form of experience in the field as you work through your degree or prior work experience).
> 
> I do wish you luck in your search.


i know such a broad scope lol ,finding it difficult to nail down wot to do .thank you for all ur help


----------



## trailingspouse (Aug 15, 2009)

What is increasingly common is for new graduates to start working as interns (unpaid), typically for a 3 month period. This would be a particularly good strategy for you, as one thing you will lack is "Canadian experience" which is a big hurdle for newcomers to overcome. Sometimes internship positions turn into permanent jobs, other times it's just useful experience to put on your resume.

Although there's a lot of rubbish on there too, Craigslist is a good place to find lots of internship offerings. Good luck.


----------



## missninetyukuk (Oct 2, 2009)

trailingspouse said:


> What is increasingly common is for new graduates to start working as interns (unpaid), typically for a 3 month period. This would be a particularly good strategy for you, as one thing you will lack is "Canadian experience" which is a big hurdle for newcomers to overcome. Sometimes internship positions turn into permanent jobs, other times it's just useful experience to put on your resume.
> 
> Although there's a lot of rubbish on there too, Craigslist is a good place to find lots of internship offerings. Good luck.


although i completely know where u are coming from interms of internships ,i feel that working unpaid would be an even bigger hurdle to overcome ,as obvioulsy would have to pay for living costs .it definatley a shock tha with a good broad based degree that basiclly workin for free is a route that people have to go down ,its almost unheard of in scotland


----------



## trailingspouse (Aug 15, 2009)

I understand your reaction and a lot depends on the kind of degree you have. However it would be an option for you to consider in order to be able to say you've got Canadian experience, particularly while you're looking for a "real" job. 

Given the current economic climate you'd definitely need to come with sufficient funds to tide you over a period of unemployment as you would not be entitled to EI (Employment Insurance) until you'd worked here for a while. 

It's good that you're doing some research, as yes, things are done differently in Canada. Having emigrated from the UK myself many years ago, I know it's tempting to think that Canada will be very similar, just with weird accents, lol! But work life, social life, healthcare, etc is all different. Not necessarily better or worse, but definitely different. You need to come with an open mind and a positive attitutude. It is a New World over here


----------



## missninetyukuk (Oct 2, 2009)

trailingspouse said:


> I understand your reaction and a lot depends on the kind of degree you have. However it would be an option for you to consider in order to be able to say you've got Canadian experience, particularly while you're looking for a "real" job.
> 
> Given the current economic climate you'd definitely need to come with sufficient funds to tide you over a period of unemployment as you would not be entitled to EI (Employment Insurance) until you'd worked here for a while.
> 
> It's good that you're doing some research, as yes, things are done differently in Canada. Having emigrated from the UK myself many years ago, I know it's tempting to think that Canada will be very similar, just with weird accents, lol! But work life, social life, healthcare, etc is all different. Not necessarily better or worse, but definitely different. You need to come with an open mind and a positive attitutude. It is a New World over here


GOOD ADVICE ,i would possibly look into that when applying for jobs ,certainly would never dream of moving without some funds at the moment we'd be looking at around 12,000 dollars to take ,however we own a property here (which we wouldnt be looking to sell rather rent out ,)which has some equity that if needed could be released .


----------



## Newbie_Can_USA (Jan 17, 2009)

My suggestion would also be preparing yourself to do free lancing or contract jobs (I moved from the US and I wasnt ever used to look at the situation that way) but it can come in handy to pay the bills. Again, tough to guide you specifically into certain roles since you havent really said where you have worked in the past.


----------



## missninetyukuk (Oct 2, 2009)

Newbie_Can_USA said:


> My suggestion would also be preparing yourself to do free lancing or contract jobs (I moved from the US and I wasnt ever used to look at the situation that way) but it can come in handy to pay the bills. Again, tough to guide you specifically into certain roles since you havent really said where you have worked in the past.


Well that one of my main probs ,is having been a student and still am ,finishing my honours degree in glasgow this year (business management and human resource managent ) my work experience is very limited worked in shopsand call centres as either sales consultant or supervisor .for the last year have been a call handler within the NHS ,at NHS24 (24hr phone line for out of hours care in scotland) ,so my scope is limited in reference to my degree ?????


----------



## Newbie_Can_USA (Jan 17, 2009)

missninetyukuk said:


> Well that one of my main probs ,is having been a student and still am ,finishing my honours degree in glasgow this year (business management and human resource managent ) my work experience is very limited worked in shopsand call centres as either sales consultant or supervisor .for the last year have been a call handler within the NHS ,at NHS24 (24hr phone line for out of hours care in scotland) ,so my scope is limited in reference to my degree ?????


Thanks for providing some more information on your work experience. So that is exactly where id target my job search...in call handling, customer service (maybe even try to land a few interviews with banks such as HSBC, TD and BMO) in their customer service departments and then branch out from there. If you speak more than one language (apart from English), it would work in your favor.

Hope that helps a bit.


----------

